# what is the download speed for 2Mbps



## graphixgen (Jul 2, 2011)

hi,
i surf d web thru a bharati airtel 2Mbps broadband connection. the download/upload speed according to the isp is supposedly 8 times less the maximum bandwidth of 2Mbps. my downloads usually occur @ 24-56 kBps & 36 kBps on an average front. i have read many forums across the net stating that an average speed for a 2Mbps broadband connection shud always b between 200-260 kBps. kindly tell me whether my speed at 56kBps or 448kbps is wat i m supposed to get or shud it b more? i find my connection to b damn slow bcoz even a 360p youtube clip takes several halts before it can finish syncing. i've been downloading a 6.75 gb file thru p2p with 600+ seeds, for the last 5 dayz & it's still just 94% complete. i really need to do something bout this but i don't know wat? kindly help.
also is there any software/method that can b used to track the average amount of bandwidth provided by an isp throughout a test cycle? luking forward for yr help, thanx.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In theory a 2Mbit connection should be able to pull around 250KB/s. That's assuming a perfect connection.


----------



## graphixgen (Jul 2, 2011)

well my router is a Binatone DT 815 ADSL2+, i also have a landline telephone wid a parallel connection to my broadband local loop, provided by isp. i filed my prob now several times wid the isp technical staff but to no avail. one of my frenz working for d state cyber crime deptt thinks that my isp is stealing my bandwidth, cud that b a possibility? i tried d online airtel speed testing site & it too says that my download speed is wat i stated here earlier. plz help.


----------



## graphixgen (Jul 2, 2011)

where did i use an exclamation mark? r pointing to d question mark that i put, well thats my typing habit. well i just joined this forum an hour or so ago so it'll take some time to know where to post what..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

graphixgen said:


> where did i use an exclamation mark? r pointing to d question mark that i put, well thats my typing habit. well i just joined this forum an hour or so ago so it'll take some time to know where to post what..


That is just JMPC 's signature.


----------



## graphixgen (Jul 2, 2011)

JMPC said:


> In theory a 2Mbit connection should be able to pull around 250KB/s. That's assuming a perfect connection.


so i think now i can atleast drag my isp by d collars & ask them to compensate me for d unprovided bandwidth. d city that i reside is not a rural area but d capital of my state so obviously an unavailability of bandwidth can't b an escape.. atleast i hope so, thanx anyway.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ISPs offer a guaranteed level of service. If you're getting that then forget anything from the ISP. Others also have best effort meaning you're so far from the central office that DSL is provided as best they can with no promises.


----------

